# It does a lot more that what I use it for



## MikeThrockmorton (Nov 4, 2013)

This is a great company. Well, their products seem great.

They also have software versions of their calcs for your iOS device.

Android?

Web site


----------



## TimberMagic (Mar 4, 2015)

I really like mine. Until I am willing to totally go metric, the fractions math capability is great. Also very glad to know about the iPhone versions.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Honestly to me it is funny to read that a conversion is done from metric to fractional. It sounds like making something easy difficult. However I like your contibution and I,m curious if it is possible and easy to do a conversion from fractional to metric?


----------

